# clogged pore help PLEASE!



## milamonster (Jul 20, 2010)

Good morning ladies, 
  I have ridiculously oily skin but as of lately I’ve gotten it under much better control as I’ve been experimenting with products/techniques. Before I used to get it pretty much allover but now what I’ve noticed is that with the changes the rest of my face stays pretty normal (Hallelujah!), my nose and chin (sometimes) gets SO OILY 2 hrs after routine. Putting two and two together I realize it must be clogged pores. If you look really closely at my nose/chin area u can see little white bumps and when i got a facial the lady used that fancy metal tool to "Clear" it out. I’m assuming its oil/sebum but anywho, I cant afford facials (I only got one once) like that so how to I get my pores unclogged ? What are your methods/products/tools? Thank you in advance!


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 20, 2010)

I used to have combo skin with an oily tzone. I started using a 10% benzoyl peroxide bar and my skin seriously changed so much, my pores shrunk, I never breakout, and the oil is gone without any new dryness appearing, my skin type is normal now and I'm still using the bar to maintain it. I've never tried benzoyl peroxide b4, I always went for salicylic acid products and they never did much for my pores. I also exfoilate gently everyday and I now that helps alot also.


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 20, 2010)

Have you been to a dermatologist?  I found that Retin-A really helps with clogged pores -- it exfoliates and gets rid of the surface layers (where oil can get trapped under).  My skin has an awful reaction with benzoyl peroxide, but I know it works wonders with others.  I have to stick with the salicylic acid products.  I would do a gentle scrub once a week -- use a cleanser and moisturizer that are oil free but have AHA's or BHA's in them.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Jul 20, 2010)

What is your current skin care routine?


----------



## Nej (Jul 20, 2010)

Most of my blackheads come out with very gentle pressure. I wrap both my index fingers with kleenex or a soft cloth and gently push on either side of a black head. Remember BE GENTLE! and use the pads of your fingers and not your nails. If you apply too much pressure or use your nails you can damage your skin and cause scarring ..... If it doesnt come out easily then don't force it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's actually really fun haha


----------



## jazmatazz (Jul 20, 2010)

I've used the Biore nose/face strips before and they work for me. But it is only temporary of course, you have to keep using them.

They are strips you put on various places on your face (chin, forehead, nose), dampen and then they harden and you pull off. Blackheads/stuff clogged in your pores comes out too. HTH


----------



## milamonster (Jul 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bonitinha* 

 
_Have you been to a dermatologist? I found that Retin-A really helps with clogged pores -- it exfoliates and gets rid of the surface layers (where oil can get trapped under). My skin has an awful reaction with benzoyl peroxide, but I know it works wonders with others. I have to stick with the salicylic acid products. I would do a gentle scrub once a week -- use a cleanser and moisturizer that are oil free but have AHA's or BHA's in them._

 
No I have not been to a derm as of yet. I actually have to be recommended by my doc so I will but I cant have my appt til prolly September or so. I do use scrubs however I use the st ives one everyday  to every other day. And I use the microdermbrasion by avon (similar to the mary kay one) once a week. that itself has done wonders for my skin tone and blemishes but nothing for the chin/nose area…eveyrhting else looks kind of smooth u could say…but just not that area. 
Thanks!


----------



## milamonster (Jul 20, 2010)

I have to add that I dotn think its blackheads. Or I assume blackheads are black. Theyre just like little tiny bumps if u squeeze them then its whitish colored. And its not just a little it’s a lot. its on a part of my chin and a nose which obvioucly doenst cover a lot of space (rather than it being like my whole face) but it does cover a large area on that portion of that certain area of my  face. However like i said when i went to get a facial that lady used the metal tool which took alot of time and hurt (considering how much time u know?)

When I get home maybe ill post a picture?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nej* 

 
_Most of my blackheads come out with very gentle pressure. I wrap both my index fingers with kleenex or a soft cloth and gently push on either side of a black head. Remember BE GENTLE! and use the pads of your fingers and not your nails. If you apply too much pressure or use your nails you can damage your skin and cause scarring ..... If it doesnt come out easily then don't force it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's actually really fun haha_


----------



## milamonster (Jul 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KimmyAnn_678* 

 
_What is your current skin care routine?_

 
At night: I use sensitive skin baby wipes or makeup remover wipes first.To cleanse my face I use Mark by Avon’s cleanser for sensitive skin or their deep cleaning one (if I was wearing a lot of makeup). The sensitive one gets it clean but it feels more like cetaphil and doesn’t suds up too much. Usually each day or every other I use St Ives apricot scrub . 1-2x I try to use Avon’s microdermabrasion scrub. I use a light clearisil target knockoff (oil free acne prone) moisturizer or sometimes I use this heavier avon one. which my skin seems to like despite the oiliness (however the nose/chin area always still looks a bit shiny after it absorbs) . sometimes I use aloe vera gel.

For the day: I only wear powder and blush during the day. I stopped using mac powder foundation and switched to a mineral foundation. I either use a baby wipe or splash water assuming I washed my face at night. If not I use the same wash. I read in Allure or some beauty mag that u don’t have to wash ur face unless it gets really oily. Ive discovered my skin produces less oil if I do that. So I use the Avon by Mark moisturizer then use Milk of Magnesia. I also use that tiny black tube of Refinishing thing from mac…usually only on the nose area.


----------



## milamonster (Jul 20, 2010)

I did go out and buy these. They hurt like heck. But they seemed to work somewhat at that moment , the next day it seemed still clogged though. however over time it seemed my skin was the same. I wonder what would happen if I increased the use of them?
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_I've used the Biore nose/face strips before and they work for me. But it is only temporary of course, you have to keep using them.


They are strips you put on various places on your face (chin, forehead, nose), dampen and then they harden and you pull off. Blackheads/stuff clogged in your pores comes out too. HTH_


----------



## jazmatazz (Jul 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *milamonster* 

 
_I did go out and buy these. They hurt like heck. But they seemed to work somewhat at that moment , the next day it seemed still clogged though. however over time it seemed my skin was the same. I wonder what would happen if I increased the use of them?_

 
Yeah they do hurt. I have to pull it really fast like a band-aid because my eyes tear up too much if I go slowly.

Hmm I'm not sure I'd like to use those more than once a week as to not irritate the skin. The skin on my nose is really sensitive though.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 20, 2010)

get yoursefl a black head and white head remover with a lance. you can get them at sephora.


----------



## milamonster (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_get yoursefl a black head and white head remover with a lance. you can get them at sephora._

 
thanks! this is the sam thing that the lady who did my facial used and it took forever. i mean...its a large area to cover. its not just some. 


i was googling and i found this post. this girl explained EXACTLY what i have. im going to try out osme of these recs. 

The Mother of all Clogged Pores (Help) - Acne - Skin Care Talk


----------



## na294 (Jul 26, 2010)

I used to have the worst clogged pores/blackheads but now I use a clay based mask and it sucks them right out!  I even had one clogged pore that was I kid you not clogged for two years, I got a facial once and they said oh no thats a broken cappillary.  Well for the past two months I've been using the Mario Badescu flower and tonic mask and its gone!!  They make a good silver powder for blackheads too. But here in France the go to thing for clogged pores is a clay mask!


----------

